# Insurance for R34 GTR



## ry4nster (Apr 15, 2016)

I am currently with Sky insurance and have been quoted £1200 to insure a car with the following spec, does this sound like a good deal? I have 7 year NCB with no convictions or points.

ENGINE 
2.8 HKS STEP 2 Stroker Kit (Cylinder Re-Bore)
9.1/260 Tomei Pon Cams
Tomei 21mm Conrod Kit
Nismo Heavy Duty Bearings
Nismo Engine Gasket Kit 
Tomei 1.2mm Metal Head Gasket Kit
Nismo N1 Water Pump
Nismo N1 Oil Pump
Trust Grex Oil Pan Kit
Trust Oil Cooler
Tomei Timing Belt
Tomei Lockout Kit

DRIVETRAIN
R34 GTR Getrag 6 Speed Box
HKS Twin Plate Clutch with Lightweight Solid Flywheel
V-Spec LSD and Attesa Pro System
Super Hicas 4 Wheel Steering System

IGNITION AND ECU
HKS Fcon Pro Gold Management 
Trust/Greedy 08racing Spark Plugs
Split fire Ignition Coils

ELECTRONIC
HKS Boost Controller
Omex Multishifts Lights
Banner Bull Hi Ampere Battery
Nismo Oil Pressure Sensor
Nismo Thermostat

INDUCTION/COOLING
Apexi Air Filters
HKS GT-SS Turbo Kit 
Trust Dual Core Intercooler
Trust Hard Pipe Kit
Abbey Motorsport High Flow Capacity Rad
UK Spec Diff/Gearbox Oil Coolers

EXHAUST
Full Heat Wrapped HKS System
Abbey Performance De-Cat
Exhaust valve with in-car adjuster

FUELLING 
Tomei Adjustable Fuel Regulator
Tomei Fuel Rail
Tomei Twin in Tank Fuel Pump
Sard Injectors 

BRAKING
StopTech Brake Kit front and rear
Titanium Backing Plates
Front/Rear 355x35mm Discs
Cusco Master Cylinder Stopper
Super Blue Racing Brake Fluid

SUSPENSION AND HANDLING 
Nismo Front Circuit Links
Tein Front Tension Rods
Autosport Adjustable Coilover Suspension (£3800)
Front Towing Eyelet Fitted
Arc Anti-Roll bar Kit

WHEELS AND TYRES
19x9.5j et22 Ce28n Original Bronze Wheels 
Rays Lightweight Anodised Blue Wheel Nuts
Tyres are like new

SECURITY
Tracker system
Cobra Alarm/immobiliser
Valet mode and cut off switch

FACTORY SPEC
Full Black UK Connolly Leather Interior with Red Pipework
Full On Board MFD Screen with Telemetry System
UK Spec Front Bumper with Vents
All Usual UK R34 GTR Electric Refinements

AESTHETICS
Clear Indicator Pack
Nismo Gear Knob
Modified Splitter for Tow Eye
Hasemi front lip


Any advice appreciated


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

How old are you?


----------



## ry4nster (Apr 15, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> How old are you?


Hey,

I am 32 next month.

Regards


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

not bad considering the massive spec, I would get an agreed value or like for like though


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm with Pace Ward, agreed value policy etc.

Ask for Daniel McCartney, Motor Team Leader


Good luck


----------

